# Best Bike Stores in NY



## duz10s (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi I'm from Australia and travelling to NY in March and might want check out some nice bike stores while im there.

I will be staying in Midtown Manhattan NY.


----------



## Elpimpo (Jan 16, 2012)

Larry's 2nd ave bikes is great and cheap (for NYC)

Toga bikes and Gotham bikes ( same company) sell better stuff, but are expensive (labor) but have very well qualified mechanics.

If yours willing to cross the bridge, RAcycles in brooklyn is prolly the best.


----------



## Uprwstsdr (Jul 17, 2002)

See this thread:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/new-york-new-jersey/best-shop-nyc-268593.html


----------



## jetboy (Jul 23, 2006)

Depends what borough


----------



## greg12666 (Mar 29, 2012)

RA Cycles in Brooklyn. Great top end bikes.


----------



## drodrigueznyc (Mar 30, 2012)

i second Toga/Gotham bikes in downtown NYC... 112 West Broadway

ask for Josh.. he's the man.. professional, knowledgeable and super friendly... maybe too friendly.. truly jumps for you!

wouldn't just let me buy anything... really cared about my taste and use... 

get properly fitted... it's important... 

good luck


----------



## Bobonli (May 8, 2008)

Big fan of Sid's on 19th. They treated me well when I was shopping for a frame where they were the only NYS dealer. Good fitting service and great attention to detail. Surprised they haven't been mentioned here.

I've never been to Signature. Do I need a Cayman Islands bank account to go in there!? Do they sell stuff other than frames? And are they open for walk ins?


----------



## Aseglin (Mar 22, 2012)

Bobonli said:


> Big fan of Sid's on 19th. They treated me well when I was shopping for a frame where they were the only NYS dealer. Good fitting service and great attention to detail. Surprised they haven't been mentioned here.
> 
> I've never been to Signature. Do I need a Cayman Islands bank account to go in there!? Do they sell stuff other than frames? And are they open for walk ins?


I have dealt with Signature...Paul is an amazing fitter, and his service is tops. I have never been more comfortable on my bike since he adjusted it. But don't let that turn he and his staff are extreamly knowledgable and engaging.


----------

